# How do you do it???



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What type of hunting do you use to get doves? Is it like crows or is it like pheasants? I know that the dove population in my area has gotten quite larger and that I can stalk in on them to about twenty yards here around the farm?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can walk along trees and shelterbelts to get doves, but the best and easiest is just to sit along a small watering hole and pass shoot. Really a good challenge up here with the ND wind sometimes!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was trapping they would always be in the road and on the powerlines.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

get some cammo on and sit close to where they eat or drink they will fly off at first but stay still and quiet for awhile and they will gradualy reapeer and that is when you take your shot.


----------

